# Grenade Jay 6 Week Shred Program



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

http://www.grenadejay.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-Weeks-to-Shredded.pdf

just found this ... might be handy for people that wanna get cut in a short period of time


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

GRenade Jay.... lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

You tried this ?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

HDU said:


> You tried this ?


Nah only just come across hes program thought u had to pay for it ... i follow him on social network tho and hes getting lean quick so must be doing something

might try it in next few weeks something different


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> http://www.grenadejay.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-Weeks-to-Shredded.pdf
> 
> just found this ... might be handy for people that wanna get cut in a short period of time


No mention of diet???

Not much point doing all that if you overeat.

What a numpty

Banzis method 6 weeks to shredded

2lb chicken 2lb green veg and 4 eggs a day and 4 teaspoons of peanut butter...

job done.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Have a rep for that!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> No mention of diet???
> 
> Not much point doing all that if you overeat.
> 
> ...


Obviously the diet is down to yourself to sort out... he can't lift the weights for u aswell lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks good actually may give it a smash for 6 weeks look decent.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:
 

> Obviously the diet is down to yourself to sort out... he can't lift the weights for u aswell lol


So rather than doing a massively over complicated excercise programme, stick with your current training and reduce calories.

I know what my choice is.


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

What if your current training is ****, are you still going to get shredded by reducing calories? Doubt it, imo this is more aimed at people who cant construct a plan for themselves but it doesn't hurt to try new things so i'm going to give it a bash too.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

xelad said:


> What if your current training is ****, *are you still going to get shredded by reducing calories?* Doubt it, imo this is more aimed at people who cant construct a plan for themselves but it doesn't hurt to try new things so i'm going to give it a bash too.


att tommybananas.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

xelad said:


> What if your current training is ****, are you still going to get shredded by reducing calories? Doubt it, imo this is more aimed at people who cant construct a plan for themselves but it doesn't hurt to try new things so i'm going to give it a bash too.


It just keeps it exciting and a change every week ... just print it off stick it on your wall and follow


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The amount of cardio in there is ridiculous and unnecessary. A big no no for me and my methods... personally.

Sure - anyone can get you shredded in 2 weeks. All you gotta do is 24 hours of cardio every day.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Kristina said:


> The amount of cardio in there is ridiculous and unnecessary. A big no no for me and my methods... personally.
> 
> Sure - anyone can get you shredded in 2 weeks. All you gotta do is 24 hours of cardio every day.


The program was built in order to get lean in a short period of time and showing that u can ... ideally a slow approach and gradual is gonna be much more beneficial ... but u got a holiday/photo shoot etc and aint left your self much time then its ideal


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> The program was built in order to get lean in a short period of time and showing that u can ... ideally a slow approach and gradual is gonna be much more beneficial ... but u got a holiday/photo shoot etc and aint left your self much time then its ideal


The reason it works is due to the amount of calories you burn off doing cardio and as such you are in a large deficit.

Its no different body wise than drastically reducing cals.

Who wants to be doing all that nonsense every day, just eat less.


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> att tommybananas.


Im not saying eating in a calorie deficit isn't going to drop BF, what i am saying is that it alone will not get you shredded, there is a distinct difference to me between having low BF and being shredded.

If its as easy as you say then why are all these clueless numpties at the gym who don't eat breakfast, have a tesco meal deal for lunch, what mum cooks them for dinner (Calorie Deficit) and not training properly not absolutely shredded? Like Grenade Jay shredded... not 60KG and 7% BF. Surely if they're eating in a calorie deficit they should be shredded?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

xelad said:


> Im not saying eating in a calorie deficit isn't going to drop BF, what i am saying is that it alone will not get you shredded, there is a distinct difference to me between having low BF and being shredded.
> 
> If its as easy as you say then why are all these clueless numpties at the gym who don't eat breakfast, have a tesco meal deal for lunch, what mum cooks them for dinner (Calorie Deficit) and not training properly not absolutely shredded? Like Grenade Jay shredded... not 60KG and 7% BF. Surely if they're eating in a calorie deficit they should be shredded?


I can manage 7% at 200lb without a jot of cardio.

Hows that work then?

Diet gets you shredded, not cardio.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> I can manage 7% at 200lb without a jot of cardio.
> 
> Hows that work then?
> 
> Diet gets you shredded, not cardio.


I would rather do 2 sessions of cardio and eat 2500 cal then no cardio and eat 1800


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> I would rather do 2 sessions of cardio and eat 2500 cal then no cardio and eat 1800


I wouldnt, I value my time.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> I wouldnt, I value my time.


I value my heart ... and i love food

few cardio sessions keeping my heart well and my food intake up


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> I value my heart ... and i love food
> 
> few cardio sessions keeping my heart well and my food intake up


I walk my dogs, Im not going to a gym and walking on a treadmill FFS.

I don't class walking dogs as cardio, its called life.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> I walk my dogs, Im not going to a gym and walking on a treadmill FFS.
> 
> I don't class walking dogs as cardio, its called life.


i aint going to a gym and walking on a treadmill either... HIIT over the track / full body circuits etc ... to be fair i just posted this to give people a little change of routine not a debate on diet/cardio/weights .... many ways to skin a cat ... each has there own prefered method and suitable to there life


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

@TommyBananas You guess right, i just dont see how you can get to this definition:










Just by reducing calories alone, and that it has nothing to do with the workouts.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

xelad said:


> @TommyBananas You guess right, i just dont see how you can get to this definition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Andreas Muntzer do routines like that guy?

Oh, and thats shopped massively by the way.


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Did Andreas Muntzer do routines like that guy?
> 
> Oh, and thats shopped massively by the way.


I dont know did he? Yeah ok as are most other pics of modern bodybuilders / fitness athletes, hes obviously not shredded at all is he its just PS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

xelad said:


> I dont know did he? Yeah ok as are most other pics of modern bodybuilders / fitness athletes, hes obviously not shredded at all is he its just PS.


stop being a baby, the guy gets in shape, he does boatloads of training and cardio, that photo is shopped.

Jeez

Jamie Alderton (Grenade Jay) Pro Muscle Model - Interview | Muscle Food

Oh look, he has a diet as well, he eats 2900 cals a day, all that cardio and circuit training wouldnt mean anything if he was eating 4500 cals


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I've done it both ways, 3 hours cardio per day in 2012 season, got shredded, lost muscle

IN 2013 season I did 1.5 hr cardio per day got shredded, dropped a bit of muscle (especially weak points)

This season i'm doing between 20-30 mins post workout cardio and just having a more controlled diet, yes i'm getting cut without messing around, around 7% right now. I don't have all the time that I used to and frankly it's easier on my mind and body - also holding al the hard-to-gain muscle in the risky areas that I previously dropped.

I wonder how many of you guys have a. Been at 5% bodyfat ever and B. Tried to accomplish it in differing ways?

If you want to spend all day on a bike then good for you, I have a life


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

megatron said:


> I've done it both ways, 3 hours cardio per day in 2012 season, got shredded, lost muscle
> 
> IN 2013 season I did 1.5 hr cardio per day got shredded, dropped a bit of muscle (especially weak points)
> 
> ...


Pretty much this..

Many ways to skin a cat..

For my female clients, I tend to give them more cardio so that we can keep their calories higher..

When I diet though, cardio bores me to tears - so I do as little as possible and prefer to take a hit on food. No way is better than the other IMO. Personal preference.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Pretty much this..
> 
> Many ways to skin a cat..
> 
> ...


exactly what i said ... many ways to skin a cat


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> exactly what i said ... many ways to skin a cat


Actually it wasn't what you wrote in your original post

You said a training programme to get you cut.

I know we have moved on from that but thats what you wrote.



Big ape said:


> http://www.grenadejay.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/6-Weeks-to-Shredded.pdf
> 
> just found this ... might be handy for people that wanna get cut in a short period of time


That routine wont do anything if you are stuffing your face.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lift weights,do cardio if you want and eat in a deficit. Job done.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> Actually it wasn't what you wrote in your original post
> 
> You said a training programme to get you cut.
> 
> ...


Its clear u cant stuff your face eat in a surplus and expect to get shredded thanks for pointing out the obvious :thumb:

The program is based on High intensity / burning lots of calories which is gonna be more benefical for fat loss


----------

